# Third injection of cyp 200 mg help!



## Grejbgik (Oct 18, 2017)

Ok l go to a doctor i have proven low T he injects 400mg of cyp a month. Every 2 weeks i get a shot can i grow from that?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 18, 2017)

Yes, your clitoris will grow.

Want your body to grow you need to eat and lift!


----------



## Grejbgik (Oct 19, 2017)

Ha ha Ive been lifting strength is slowly going up!


----------



## snake (Oct 19, 2017)

Well, the short answer: yes.

The longer one; First off, TRT is not cycling. So let's assume you're in the 700 ng/dL range with those shots. That's where a normal man is so you can expect normal gains. Workout, diet and rest more than the normal guy and you'll get more. I can tell you personally, you can move some good weight and have some decent size with the test levels you'll be getting from TRT.


----------



## DF (Oct 19, 2017)

Every 2 weeks blows!  Try to get them to do 1x/week.


----------

